# Pizza oven



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2020)

Hey all, this is driving me crazy. My wife has been hinting that she would like a pizza oven. Preferably one that can used indoors.  I've found some nice gas ones for outside use. 
But, nothing I've seen trips my trigger on a indoor electric one. So, if anyone can recommend one that cooks a pizza as close to a take out joint as possible for sub 500.00 range I would appreciate it.
Thanks!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 22, 2020)

Conveyor Ovens and Impinger Ovens
					

If you own a pizzeria or fast food establishment, considering using conveyor ovens in your establishment to bake pizzas and toast sandwiches. These products are designed with a conveyor system that slowly pulls food through the oven, ensuring that yo




					www.webstaurantstore.com


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Conveyor Ovens and Impinger Ovens
> 
> 
> If you own a pizzeria or fast food establishment, considering using conveyor ovens in your establishment to bake pizzas and toast sandwiches. These products are designed with a conveyor system that slowly pulls food through the oven, ensuring that yo
> ...



Thanks. I saw that one. It is not designed to cook pizzas. Just finish them.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 22, 2020)

Sorry about that Steve. I didn't read the whole advertisement and wasn't sure what they meant by finish pizzas. Allot of pizza joints around here have moved to the conveyor type ovens instead of the more traditional ovens. 

Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 22, 2020)

Steve...for some reason my browser is giving me a fit right now. I'm not sure they are gonna have what you're looking for but check out the Lynx products. They have a large variety of offerings but are geared more toward outdoor but may have something along the lines of what you're looking for. You can also look for restaurant liquidation auctions/sales in your area. I know it's not much help but hopefully it'll give you a couple places to continue the searh

Robert


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Nov 22, 2020)

What's wrong with a normal oven?  My wife makes absolutely incredible pizzas, they are my favorite.  She buys the dough, she makes the sauce, shreds the cheese...
She does use the convection bake feature on the oven... but it beats delivery every time.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2020)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> What's wrong with a normal oven?  My wife makes absolutely incredible pizzas, they are my favorite.  She buys the dough, she makes the sauce, shreds the cheese...
> She does use the convection bake feature on the oven... but it beats delivery every time.


For me? Nothing. You want to question my wife. Then be my guest!


----------



## Braz (Nov 22, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Preferably one that can used indoors.  I've found some nice gas ones for outside use.


I am going to be a little contrarian here. I would not be afraid to use an "outdoor" gas pizza oven inside the house provided you did so with a little common sense, like not put it next to a combustible surface, not run it for hours at a time and make sure the area is vented. Set it on top of the cooktop and use the vent fan. Do not store the gas bottle inside. After all, a great many houses have propane gas cooktops (I do) and they don't generally burn down houses or kill people.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm looking at this one. Though it is outside only though.








						Ooni Koda 16 Gas Powered Pizza Oven
					

The Ooni Koda 16 Gas Powered Pizza Oven fires out authentic, flame cooked, stone-baked pizza in just 60 seconds. Order yours today and enjoy awesome pizza!




					ooni.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 22, 2020)

Always wanted an ooni. So that's what I'd get if my wife insisted we needed it lol


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2020)

I convinced her that a gas fired pizza oven would be much then anything electric. So, I'm probably going with the Ooni. It can also cook other things as well.  930 degrees, and can do a thin crust 16" pizza in 60 seconds.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2020)

Braz said:


> I am going to be a little contrarian here. I would not be afraid to use an "outdoor" gas pizza oven inside the house provided you did so with a little common sense, like not put it next to a combustible surface, not run it for hours at a time and make sure the area is vented. Set it on top of the cooktop and use the vent fan. Do not store the gas bottle inside. After all, a great many houses have propane gas cooktops (I do) and they don't generally burn down houses or kill people.



I was thinking that as well. I could put the Ooni on the stove stop with no problems I'd bet.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2020)

https://www.vevor.com/products/elec...MIxIixs76W7QIVOINaBR1gMgn6EAQYCiABEgLHM_D_BwE https://www.kitchen-monkey.com/prod...MIxIixs76W7QIVOINaBR1gMgn6EAQYAyABEgKXivD_BwE https://www.katom.com/141-WPO100.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxIixs76W7QIVOINaBR1gMgn6EAQYDiABEgL0VvD_BwE https://www.williams-sonoma.com/m/p...A&cm_pla=Electrics > Toasters & Toaster Ovens


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2020)

This Chinese Oven is found sold by different names. This VEVOR has some good Amazon ratings other than folks that received broken stones or don't know how to use their phone to get °C to °F conversions. I can't find a Video review with anyone making pizza.
There is always the Breville Pizzaiolo but at $800 it may be more than you wish to spend. America's Test Kitchen liked it!...JJ









						VEVOR 14'' Commercial Pizza Oven Countertop,110V 2000W Stainless Steel Electric Pizza Oven,Electric Countertop Pizza Single Deck Layer Multipurpose Snack Oven for Restaurant Home Pizza Pretzels Baked.  | VEVOR US
					

Discover VEVOR 14'' Commercial Pizza Oven Countertop,110V 2000W Stainless Steel Electric Pizza Oven,Electric Countertop Pizza Single Deck Layer Multipurpose Snack Oven for Restaurant Home Pizza Pretzels Baked., Stainless Steel Material and Dual-heating Pipes at lowest price, 2days delivery...




					www.vevor.com
				




Or, Twice the Fun for $80 more!









						VEVOR 14'' Commercial Pizza Oven Countertop,110V 3000W Stainless Steel Electric Pizza Oven,Electric Countertop Pizza Double Deck Layer Multipurpose Snack Oven for Restaurant Home Pizza Pretzels Baked.  | VEVOR US
					

Discover VEVOR 14'' Commercial Pizza Oven Countertop,110V 3000W Stainless Steel Electric Pizza Oven,Electric Countertop Pizza Double Deck Layer Multipurpose Snack Oven for Restaurant Home Pizza Pretzels Baked., Stainless Steel Material and Precise Control at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days...




					www.vevor.com


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I'm looking at this one. Though it is outside only though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been researching that Ooni for awhile. I have not seen anything really negative. At this point, that Oven is on my list, after a new Smoker...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2020)

Why just not gat a kettle pizza oven insert for a Weber grill. It’s all wood fired & gets to 700-800 degrees. Not to expensive, but of course you’d have to use it outside. We have one & it makes the best pizza I have ever had.





						WELL I JUST HAD TO DO IT!!
					

I took the last 2 sticks of the UMAi pepperoni that I had made a few days ago & made a pizza with it last night. Even Judy was impressed, and she is a tough crowd. It was a simple pizza just Mozz, parm, Italian seasoning, & all the pepperoni I could get on the top. I cheated on the dough &...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Al


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Why just not gat a kettle pizza oven insert for a Weber grill. It’s all wood fired & gets to 700-800 degrees. Not to expensive, but of course you’d have to use it outside. We have one & it makes the best pizza I have ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking that too. But, I don't have a weber grill that takes that. Just my little smoker Joe.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> https://www.vevor.com/products/elec...MIxIixs76W7QIVOINaBR1gMgn6EAQYCiABEgLHM_D_BwE https://www.kitchen-monkey.com/prod...MIxIixs76W7QIVOINaBR1gMgn6EAQYAyABEgKXivD_BwE https://www.katom.com/141-WPO100.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxIixs76W7QIVOINaBR1gMgn6EAQYDiABEgL0VvD_BwE https://www.williams-sonoma.com/m/products/breville-pizzaiolo/?cm_cat=Google&sku=7051401&region_id=668460&catalogId=44&cm_ite=7051401&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxIixs76W7QIVOINaBR1gMgn6EAQYAiABEgJU3_D_BwE&cm_ven=PLA&cm_pla=Electrics > Toasters & Toaster Ovens



That's a nice unit. But I'm going with a gas one. Thanks though!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I have been researching that Ooni for awhile. I have not seen anything really negative. At this point, that Oven is on my list, after a new Smoker...JJ



That is what I've been seeing as well. I'm ordering it tomorrow. Thanks.


----------

